# Frauen-Notebook gesucht - bitte um Hilfe!



## Enay (21. Januar 2010)

Hi!

Das ist kein Scherz.

Ich suche ein Notebook, das folgende 2 Kriterien erfüllen muss:

1. kein Klavierlack oder ein "glänzendes Zeug wo man die Fingerabbrücke sofort sieht"
2. ein riesiges Display hat. 17" sind schon aus meiner Verzweifelung heraus die unterste Grenze. Eigentlich war noch mehr beabsichtigt.

Ja, das war es auch schon. Soll für's Surfen und Briefe benutzt werden als Desktopersatz. Es kann also ruhig 10kg wiegen. Preislich so bis 1500€. Das wird dann nach weiblicher Logik entschieden. Jedenfalls nicht über 2K und nicht unter 600.

Was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ist folgendes:

Sony VAIO VGN-AW41MF/H 46,74 cm (18,4") Bildschirmdiagonale, Intel Core 2 Duo P7450 2,13GHz, 4GB Arbeitsspeicher, 2x 500GB HDD, NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT mit 512MB, DVD+/-R Brenner (liest Blu-Ray), Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit

Hat noch jemand einen Vorschlag? Ich würde da wenigstens gerne 2-3 Vorschlagen können.

Danke!


----------



## poiu (21. Januar 2010)

Toshiba Satellite L550-11K (PSLN8E-011013GR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Toshiba Satellite P300-25V (PSPCCE-0ET03HGR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Samsung E172 Aura P8700 Erox (NP-E172-FS07DE/SEG) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Acer ist auch nicht schlecht und da das Gewicht nicht so wichtig ist!

Acer Aspire 8930G-944G64BN, GeForce 9700M (LX.AT10U.003/LX.AT10U.018/LX.AT10U.045) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Acer Aspire 8940G-724G50BN (LX.PJJ02.001) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

i5+GT330
Samsung R780 Aura Core i5-520M Hero (NP-R780-JS03DE/SEG) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder hier nach Wunsch konfigurieren :


freie Farbwahl  und der Dell Studio 17 für849€ +i7 +HD4650 sieht ganz OK aus

Produktdetails zum Dell Studio*17 Notebook | Dell Deutschland


----------



## Väinämöinen (21. Januar 2010)

Enay schrieb:


> Ja, das war es auch schon. Soll für's Surfen und Briefe benutzt werden als Desktopersatz. Es kann also ruhig 10kg wiegen. Preislich so bis 1500€. Das wird dann nach weiblicher Logik entschieden. Jedenfalls nicht über 2K und nicht unter 600.


Also sind Preis und Leistung eigentlich egal, hauptsache das Design stimmt?  Gibt es da also noch irgendwelche optischen Vorgaben?

Zum Surfen und für Briefe reicht eigentlich praktisch jedes Notebook, da würde ich dann nach Ausstattung und Qualität entscheiden. Eine vernünftig designte, und somit leise Kühlung bringt dann sicherlich mehr als ein paar zusätzliche MHz. Auf ein BD-laufwerk würde ich verzichten, wenn das Notebook dafür nicht benutzt werden soll, kostet nur unnötig Geld und bringt aktuell eigentlich nix.



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> ...Frauennotebook?? Also ich kenn keins, was n Schminkspiegel, n Putzlappen und n Herd mit an Board hat


Also der Schminkspiegel ist je nach Bildschirm möglich


----------



## midnight (21. Januar 2010)

Kauf ihr doch ein Macbook. Vom Design ganz weit vorne, vom Preis leider auch und von der Leistung her unschlagbar. Gibts auch ohne spiegelndes Display.

so far


----------



## Enay (21. Januar 2010)

Also, Macs sind mist. Die gehen zu schnell kaputt. Das habe ich jetzt schon von einigen gehört die damit wirklich arbeiten. Da will ich jetzt auch keine Diskussion anfangen. Mac gibts nicht, _die_ sind nämlich immer zu teuer.

Ja, Preis ist soweit egal wenn das Design stimmt - K.O. Kriterium sind die 1000 Klavierlack-Modelle die es gibt. 

Beim Dell Studio 17 gehe ich davon aus, dass es auch Klavierlack ist. Aber ich glaub ich ruf die gleich mal an. Hatte ich mir schon angeguckt. Die 2 Toshibas sind ebenfalls mit Klavierlack, ebenso Acer und Samsung.

Ich glaube ich bin etwas falsch verstanden worden. Ich kann ein Notebook aussuchen was das technische angeht und das zum Surfen und einen Brief schreiben alles ausreicht was in den letzten Jahren produziert wurde ist mir auch bewusst.
Ich habe nur das Problem ein ordentliches Notebook zu finden, wo man nicht jeden Fingerabdruck auf dem verfluchten Gehäuse sieht. Von mir aus Alu, mattes Silber, Titan, Holz, Jute - was auch immer und das mit einem Display ab 17" aufwärts. Mann, oder besser gesagt Frau ist der Rest völlig schnuppe und hat auch keine Ahnung von der Technik.


----------



## midnight (21. Januar 2010)

Gut, aber ein Macbook wäre prima  Zum Arbeiten ist es prima, der Wertverlust hält sich sehr in Grenzen und die Verarbeitung ist 1A. Ok, die 15er die die nVidia-Grafik hatten sind ab und an abgeraucht, aber das Problem hatten andere auch. Aber ok, wenn dus nicht willst, ok.

Die Dell Studios gibts mittlerweile auch mit entspiegeltem Display mein ich.

so far


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2010)

Also, wenn Du meinst, das macs zu schnell kaputtgehen, dann gibt es weltweit nix für Dich 

Aber macs sind in der Tat meist ein gutes Stück teurer als gleichstarke andere. 

Das Sony wäre schonmal nicht verkehrt, auch wenn Du da eine für Dich völlig unnötige recht brauchbare Grafikkarte mitbezahlst. Aber mit dem Material, da musst Du Dir das mal in nem Laden anschauen. Hast du irgendnen Elektronikmarkt oder so in Deiner Nähe?

Hier wäre noch welche von HP: 17,3 zoll Notebooks HP ProBook 4710s (VC441EA)  oder Notebooks HP Pavilion dv7-3170eg  und 18.4 zoll Notebooks HP Pavilion dv8-1050eg oder Notebooks HP Pavilion dv8-1190eg  auf dem Foto SCHEINEn die eher ein mattes Material zu haben.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Januar 2010)

Mac ist nicht so das wahre alleine schon wegen des Mac OS worauf keine Windows Programme laufen. Außerdem sind sie überdeuert und verlieren rasch ihren Wert. 
Lies dir das mal durch Notebooks Acer Aspire 8735G-664G64Mn


----------



## midnight (21. Januar 2010)

Kann ich vielleicht noch einen miniITX-Pc in die Runde werfen? Mit nem passenden Monitor wäre das eine günstigere und funktionalere (tolles Wort) Alternative. Wenn das Ding doch eh nur rumsteht.
Weil ich finde zum vielen Tippen sind "normale" Tastaturen einfach besser als die im Laptop, einfach weil sie nicht so hoch sind, was bei einem 17er schon extrem ist.

so far


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Januar 2010)

@ midnight ich nehm an das book soll denoch etwas mobil sein (surfen im Garten... ) Und ich nehm nicht an das du ein Notebook hast den sonst wüstest du wie man mit einen Notebook schreibt und das deshalb die Höhe bedeutungslos ist. Allerdings glaube ich,wie du, das wenn das book nur rumsteht ein kleiner Desktop wirklich besser ist (mit Antivierensoftware).


----------



## poiu (21. Januar 2010)

dann sieh dir doch die Business Dell an 100% kein Klavierlack  

Dell*Vostro*1720-Notebook | Dell Deutschland

oder die Alienware M17x 

http://www1.euro.dell.com/de/de/unt...laptop-alienware-m17x&s=bsd&cs=debsdt1&~ck=mn

das neue Samsung R780 schein auch ganz interessant zu sein 

http://www.studentbook.de/r780-hero.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a495656.html



> kratz- und fingerabdruckresistente Oberfläche



Details ->
http://samsung.de/de/Privatkunden/B...R780/NP-R780-JS03DE/detail.aspx?atab=features


----------



## midnight (21. Januar 2010)

Ich habe ein Notebook. Ich habe fast zwei Jahre sozusagen "Notebook-only" gearbeitet. Und eine Laptoptastatur ist nunmal einfach höher als eine normale Tastatur, einfach aufgrund der Tatsache, das nunmal allerhand Technik darunter ist. Und sowas stört einfach, klar gewöhnt man sich dran, aber toll ist es einfach nicht. Und wenn das Ding eh nur rumsteht kann man auch nen kleinen Rechner verwenden, der in miniITX ungefähr keinen Platz wegnimmt.

Um AV-Software streiten wir uns bitte im anderen Thread weiter...

so far


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Januar 2010)

AV Software war nur ein spass 

man kann aber auch eine externe Tastatur nehmen. Ich arbeite nur an Notebooks und hbe kein Problem mit der höheren Tastatur da an ja beim schreiben die Hände uner den Tasten auflegt und mit den Fingern schreibt.


----------



## Enay (22. Januar 2010)

Damit ihr noch was zu lachen habt ...
"es soll deswegen ein Notebook sein, damit man es schnell wegpacken kann". 
Von Garteneinsatz war nicht die Rede. Erstmal, wer schleppt schon so einen Brocken in den Garten und ausserdem hätte ich dann noch non-glare und eine Akkulaufzeit wo das Teil nicht nach 80 Minuten verreckt. Da würde ich gar nicht anfangen zu suchen bei der Displaygrösse.

Bei Dell habe ich angerufen. Es ist glänzend. Scheidet also aus. Es geht doch nichts über die technische Hotline für Geschäftskunden 

An einen der bunten Lian Li Würfel für µATX habe ich auch schon gedacht. Mit Hardware würde der auch nur 2kg mehr wiegen. ITX scheidet von mir aus her aus. AFAIK sind auf ITX nur ATOMs und da ich ein Netbook habe ist das zwar praktisch, aber als Haupt-OC zu träge.

MACs würden sie zwar optisch ansprechen, aber für das Design das dreifache für die Hardware zu zahlen geht mir gegen den Strich. Ausserdem will ich mir anschliessend nicht noch Arbeit einhandeln wenn mal wieder das Display sich aus der Verankerung lösst oder das Netzteil den Geist aufgibt. Ausserdem kann ich das OS nicht supporten wenn man mal was sein sollte. 

Acer hat ein paar schöne Modelle, denke z.B. das die neue Timelineserie auch gefallen könnte, aber da ist bei 15,6" schluss. Das 18,4" _könnte_ auf einigen Bildern die ich jetzt gesehen habe auch kein Klavierlack haben,  aber bei diesen scheiss Photoshopbildern bin ich mir da auch nicht sicher.

Morgen werde ich das mal an die Frau bringen und was vorschlagen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2010)

Was ist mit den von mir genannten HPs?  ^^


----------



## midnight (22. Januar 2010)

Enay schrieb:


> An einen der bunten Lian Li Würfel für µATX habe ich auch schon gedacht. Mit Hardware würde der auch nur 2kg mehr wiegen. ITX scheidet von mir aus her aus. AFAIK sind auf ITX nur ATOMs und da ich ein Netbook habe ist das zwar praktisch, aber als Haupt-OC zu träge.



Falsch, von Intel kriegst du auch i5 und 775er-Boards in miniITX. Die integrierte Grafik macht dann den Rest. Wird mit nem 24er vielleicht so um 1000€ kosten und kann glaub ich ne ganze Menge mehr als ein Laptop (=

so far


----------



## mattinator (22. Januar 2010)

Bei dieser Meldung fiel mir sofort Dein Thema ein, allerdings erst geplant: News - Asus NX90, U35 - Bang & Olufsen Notebook von Asus auf notebookjournal.de .


----------



## Flotter Geist (23. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ist mit den von mir genannten HPs? ^^


 


Die HPs haben eine Hochglanzoberfläche und das will er ja nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2010)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Die HPs haben eine Hochglanzoberfläche und das will er ja nicht.


 
Hat er das überprüft? Er hat rein gar nix dazu gesagt. Auf den Fotos sieht man das wie gesagt ja nicht, könnte auch matt sein.


----------



## Flotter Geist (23. Januar 2010)

Doch er hat geschrieben das er keine Hochglanzoberfäche will,da man sonst die Fingerabdrücke sieht und ja die HPs haben eine Hochglanzoberfläche,ich hab selbst ein Pavilion dv7(siehe Sig.).


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2010)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Doch er hat geschrieben das er keine Hochglanzoberfäche will,da man sonst die Fingerabdrücke sieht


 
Ich weiß, aber es gab auf meinen Tipp NULL Reaktion von ihm. Und auch nicht von anderen Usern, ob das nun matt ist oder nicht  - daher hab ich nochmal nachgefragt, ob er das vlt. nur übersehen hat


----------



## Genghis99 (24. Januar 2010)

Es gibt keine Notebooks mit 3 Tasten ... An .. Aus .. Ebay ...


----------

